# Port-Summit Rotary Club @ Portage



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Rotary Club tourney at Portage is on for Saturday, May 10th? Any OGFers planning to attend?:T


----------



## robert10 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thats a good question? I would like to know also. I'll take any info about this tourny..

Thanks


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

It's this Saturday at Portage. $75 to get in + $10 for big bass and you can sign up at the ramp with no late fee. Go to www.porsumro.org to get more info.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Anyone know the results?? Thanks!


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

12 lbs won. took 6 lbs to get a check. small turn out. less than 50 boats.


----------



## StratosCaster (Apr 21, 2014)

I think either 16 or 18+ lbs took 1st. Top 7 places were all in the teens. Big Bass was 8.01 lbs. My Wife had second biggest with 7.98 lbs. It was a 28 boat field. Poor turn out due to other tourneys going on at the same time.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The Rotary club did not zero the scales therefore you need to deduct 4.51 lbs on those totals. Thus 1st was only around 13 lbs(Westrich & partner), second Joey Reed & his partner, & 3rd to Matt Amedeo & son. Amedeo had big bass which actually weighed 3-1/2 lbs. My son & I had a rough day and he lost a Powell Endurance flippin stick with a LH Revo Premier on it. (He didn't lose it because it fell off the boat somewhere?)If any one finds it PM me there will be a reasonable reward for your efforts.


----------



## StratosCaster (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Buzzking. I stand corrected. I must have missed the fact that the scales were wrong. Although it did seem odd that the Big fish weighed so much. I just thought it may have been egg weight...LOL


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

you are correct buzz. scale was 4.15 off. the winner had a little over 16 lbs, deduct 4.15. Matts big fish was a little over 4 lbs. Stratos, u realy thought you had a bass over 7 lbs??? get serious, this is Ohio, not texas....lol I though the tourney was fine and for a good cause, just low turn out. More people should come out next year, it was fun. We had 5 llbs, and lost 2 good fish, thats fishing.....


----------



## StratosCaster (Apr 21, 2014)

Bassinone, like I said...I stand corrected. I missed the fact that the scales were wrong and I thought the weight seemed odd, but just thought it may have been full of eggs...and no this is not Texas. I realize this is Ohio and that the state record Largemouth is 13+ lbs. So an 8 lb Bass is not out of the realm of possibility and I hope you catch one someday. Geezzz give me a break...LOL


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

iTS ALL GOOD STRATS....JUST MESSING WITH YA


----------

